# Colubrids > Pituophis >  question on a Arizon Sonoran Gopher Snake

## myreptiles

Hi

Does anyone have a sonoran gopher snake? :Confused: 
I have a big female had her for 3 years she's close to 5 feet now and eats very good.
Seems very healthy looks great: I know she does this a lot and was wondering if all of them do this.
She will have her mouth open just a tiny bit many times I have seen her do this it is normal?
Thanks
Penney

----------


## Southern Wolf

I have a young 1.1 pair of Sonoran Gophers... I haven't noticed mine doing that. They are '07 babies.

----------


## wilomn

I don't have any now but have kept them in the past, bred them too. 

If her mouth is open all the time she may either be too hot or have something stuck in there. I'd open it up and take a look. 

Any chance you could post a pic of her with her mouth open as you described it?

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

I'm suprised nobody has said RI yet LMAO

----------


## myreptiles

Thanks! Her picture is here under my name id. she is fine the vet said she is very healthy and sometimes the gopher snakes do this and not to worry. she has stop now. :Smile:

----------

